# Ooths release how many?



## blitzmantis (Feb 14, 2008)

I am recieving a Taiwanese Mantis ooth and I am wondering how many to expect hatch out. 50? 100? 10000? 1? What is the average amount of nymphs that hatch out the ooths?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 14, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> I am recieving a Taiwanese Mantis ooth and I am wondering how many to expect hatch out. 50? 100? 10000? 1? What is the average amount of nymphs that hatch out the ooths?


about 1500


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 14, 2008)

And how many shud survive if you care for them correctly?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 14, 2008)

lol :lol: joking.. not sure.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 14, 2008)

:lol: u scared me a lot there. I didn't think i'd be okay with about 100 cups. 1500 would be a problem.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 14, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> :lol: u scared me a lot there. I didn't think i'd be okay with about 100 cups. 1500 would be a problem.


wild guess your have 20 - 100.,,your be able to have them all in the same cup/tank /net cage untill there 3rd instar min as long as u have lots of food..i have 15 flowermantis living together at L5 with no deaths..they been living together since they hatched..u need lots of food tho..make sure u have 2 cultures started early


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 14, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> :lol: u scared me a lot there. I didn't think i'd be okay with about 100 cups. 1500 would be a problem.


hahaha imagine 1500..lol..what a head ache that would be..lol..u would need 100 cultures..lol :lol:


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 14, 2008)

It is a Taiwan Flower Mantis ooth. Is this species cannibalistic like most mantids or can I keep them together.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 14, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> It is a Taiwan Flower Mantis ooth. Is this species cannibalistic like most mantids or can I keep them together.


yer cannibalistic..but like i said keep food in the tank all he time your be bale to house together for a bit.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 14, 2008)

i have a Acromantis formosana ooth in the post..is it the same one your getting?i guees its from the same person.Taiwan Flower Mantis


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm getting mine from Hypoponera.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 14, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> I'm getting mine from Rob Byatt.


mines from canada


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 14, 2008)

Well they we are. Not from the same person. That is my analysis.


----------



## meanfoot (Feb 14, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> I am recieving a Taiwanese Mantis ooth and I am wondering how many to expect hatch out. 50? 100? 10000? 1? What is the average amount of nymphs that hatch out the ooths?


I had 39 nymphs that hatched out of my ooth,they were good kept with each other until L2 then when some of them reached L3 before the other ones is when I had to seperate them due to the bigger ones munching on the little ones.In the end I have ended up with 6 that are adults and 5 more which are subadult .Raised mainly on FF some of them have yet to eat a small cricket .the ones that would not eat crickets have eating really small mealworms. I lost more to shed problems than munching on each other.

jim o.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay, thanks.

They must be small mantids, FFs in the subadult stage... Oh well, I am prepared, lots of cups and I'm gonna order some cultures when the ooth is about to hatch (4-6 weeks apparently).


----------



## Pelle (Feb 15, 2008)

I had ± 45 nymphs out of my oothecaes.

I kept mine together till L5, then I split them in females and males.

Now I have 6 fertilized females and a lot of oothecae, 3 have hatched already  












This male is trying out a different pose, not very safe But he's still alive


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 15, 2008)

:lol: that's is pretty funny. I'm trying to start getting into breeding but since I have no money or job (14 years old) I can't. One ooth is a good start.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

im guessing there same size as walbergie..


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

Pelle said:


> I had ± 45 nymphs out of my oothecaes.I kept mine together till L5, then I split them in females and males.
> 
> This male is trying out a different pose, not very safe But he's still alive


have u got any with blue eyes?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

meanfoot said:


> ,they were good kept with each other until L2 then when some of them reached L3 before the other ones is when I had to seperate them due to the bigger ones munching on the little ones.jim o.


i have 15 flowermantis in same net cage..some shed to L5 before the others..but as long as i had lots of frute flys in the cage nothing happened..i still have 15..


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 15, 2008)

where do u breeders get ur cups and are they the same as normal plastic cups?


----------



## Pelle (Feb 15, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> have u got any with blue eyes?


As far as I know they don't have blue eyes ?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

Pelle said:


> As far as I know they don't have blue eyes ?]


yes they do..the guy im getting mine rom do..look http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikhails_wild...ots/2195977420/


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> where do u breeders get ur cups and are they the same as normal plastic cups?


go to wilkinson's..get half pint cups and 1pint plastic cups..then go to a curtain/fabric shop..ask for the finest netting they sale.fine enough so frute flys cant get through the holes..then all u need is pack of elastic bands..jobs a gooden. get the swette jars from here..  http://www.sweets2yourdoor.co.uk/acatalog/info_LARGEJAR.html


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 15, 2008)

No need to use that site, I can get a jar identical to that, filled with compost, a living plant and 3 stick insects for only £1 from my local pet shop. (what a deal)! Also, how big are fruit flies?


----------



## Mantida (Feb 15, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> No need to use that site, I can get a jar identical to that, filled with compost, a living plant and 3 stick insects for only £1 from my local pet shop. (what a deal)! Also, how big are fruit flies?


There are two kinds:

Drosophila hydei, the bigger kind. They're about 3.5 mm.

Drosophila melanogaster, the smaller kind. They get up to about 2-2.5 mm.

Unless you're feeding REALLY tiny nymphs, hydei is recommended.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 16, 2008)

KK, thanks.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 16, 2008)

lol in some fishshops you can find sometimes springtails, there like 1,5mm... but they will take d. hydei


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> lol in some fishshops you can find sometimes springtails, there like 1,5mm... but they will take d. hydei


What do you think is the largest size a mantis would be before it started refusing springtails?


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> What do you think is the largest size a mantis would be before it started refusing springtails?


like 1 cm... only use springtails for ameles spieces. a. decolor nymphs are like 3mm


----------



## Mantida (Feb 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> like 1 cm... only use springtails for ameles spieces.


That's not true. Any small mantis will require springtails.

My O. scudderi are taking springtails right now as they are too small to handle D. melanogaster.

My Yersiniops species will be the same too.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

Mantida said:


> That's not true. Any small mantis will require springtails.My O. scudderi are taking springtails right now as they are too small to handle D. melanogaster.
> 
> My Yersiniops species will be the same too.


yes but there harder to get then fruteflies well in netherlands. how long are your o. scudderi right now?

however better use fruteflies becouse there flying and sitting on the top of the tank.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 17, 2008)

Aren't species that small boring to care for as they just look like little insects you find everywhere? Hierodula Grandis look interesting.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 17, 2008)

It realy depends on personal interest. It is all in the eye of beholder. As a mantis hobbyist myself i found every type of living mantis interesting, each has its own size, shape, pattern, character, etc. Big is always fascinating so i know many people go for it due to the size, especially when it comes to exhibiting them in the insect zoo or insectarium.


----------



## Mantida (Feb 18, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> yes but there harder to get then fruteflies well in netherlands. how long are your o. scudderi right now?however better use fruteflies becouse there flying and sitting on the top of the tank.


My scudderi nymphs are about 3 mm right now. And I use flightless, and since springtails are a lot more active than the flightless because springtails jump, it seems to attract more attention. A hassle at feeding time though, they are probably getting everywhere...



blitzmantis said:


> Aren't species that small boring to care for as they just look like little insects you find everywhere? Hierodula Grandis look interesting.


I think small species are more interesting, as they are usually really aggressive. You can see an ant mantis taking down a cricket the same size or larger than it, but for H. grandis, unless you get another H. grandis for it to attack, you don't see that kind of behavior. Smaller mantids are also more active and have more patterns than large ones - personally I find the big ones boring. But like Yen says, it's the eye of the beholder.


----------

